# Audi connect



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Does anyone know much about this yet?

I have it coming but not really sure how it all works. Are you best getting a new sim for the car or do you connect to your current phone?


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Jasongren1 said:


> Does anyone know much about this yet?
> 
> I have it coming but not really sure how it all works. Are you best getting a new sim for the car or do you connect to your current phone?


From what I have seen (a very brief look) you need to go with a SIM for the car which give you a 3G/4G connection depending on where you are. This then gives access to a whole range of Internet based services; facebook, SMS, Google, etc. all of which can be called up and manged through voice control. My son who works for Google knows a fair bit about this but when I ask him for more details he just smiles and says speak to your Audi dealer....


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

Does anybody with an A3 have experience using Audi connect?

Obviously it is currently only relevant to the tech pack on the new TT

as far as SIM cards go I've been offered a deal from vodafone as a current longtime user. They are offering me a SIM only deal for £7.50 per month for 3GB data. Calls and texts not relevant if i'm using the card in the car. Is this a good deal and how much data would average use of audi connect use per month?

Can anyone with an A3 help

Thanks


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Glospete is your man I reckon so hopefully he will pick up on this post. I am a bit of a technophobe but I understand that a separate sim for the car is what is required. I am slightly concerned that it will be difficult to get the right set up over here in Guernsey as we are rather limited on our options and maybe I will need a separate one for use in the UK. I have also ordered Audi phone box which I assume simply allows me to use my existing phone sim for that specific purpose.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have it on another Audi not an A3. it allows for google maps/search and a wifi connection in the car.
You do need a datasim installed in the unit. its pretty much a gimmick, i think I've used it one or twice in just over 18months.

You can also setup on Audis website and send data to the nav
https://www.myaudiconnect.com/#/user/login


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

BaTTyboy said:


> Does anybody with an A3 have experience using Audi connect?
> 
> Obviously it is currently only relevant to the tech pack on the new TT
> 
> ...


On my iPad I'm using a 3 SIM (data only), 10GB for £15 a month, 30 day rolling contract. I have never exceeded my monthly allowance and I'm quite a heavy user.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

BaTTyboy said:


> Does anybody with an A3 have experience using Audi connect?
> 
> Obviously it is currently only relevant to the tech pack on the new TT
> 
> ...


The 'connected car' thing is still in it's infancy and is not much but a gimmick.
How much data will you use = how long you are in the car and what you are doing whilst in the car....hence no easy answer.
However, eg, you would only use lots of data (say 100mb per day for 1 hour use) - if you were streaming online music. 
You can test how much data you could consume but simulating using you current mobile if needed.


----------



## magoo289 (Nov 19, 2014)

If you have an iPhone of any generation you'll need a SIM card as Apple products not compatible with rSAP. Others phones should allow tethering of data.

I have connected with wifi and it works. But unwilling to buy 2nd contract for data. So thinking of changing contract and phone in a couple of months.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I personally wouldn't want the Audi connect in my car..just not in it long enough to need it...that said I would want to make the most of the virtual cockpit blah blah if available(this has been confirmed as a very expensive retrofit from the dealers) so par say..as a u.s.p..not so sure. In a couple of years all dashboards will be LCD based.. check out the 2015 VW Passat.


----------



## SQ5 (Dec 5, 2014)

You can connect Audi connect through your phone but it is not really worth doing. It is a gimmick.

Connecting to my audi is cool though you can load your address straight to the sat nav.


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

and if you take the car abroad does that mean you are going to pay enormous roaming fees?


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes i am sure it will


----------



## magoo289 (Nov 19, 2014)

magoo289 said:


> If you have an iPhone of any generation you'll need a SIM card as Apple products not compatible with rSAP. Others phones should allow tethering of data.
> 
> I have connected with wifi and it works. But unwilling to buy 2nd contract for data. So thinking of changing contract and phone in a couple of months.


I take this back. The new generation of Audi Connect does work with Apple but not with an iPhone 4S that has IOS7.


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Anyone know what size sim card it takes?


----------



## m-a (Nov 28, 2014)

Jasongren1 said:


> Anyone know what size sim card it takes?


.. that would be of interest for me too .....


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

m-a said:


> Jasongren1 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what size sim card it takes?
> ...


Could ring your local dealers.


----------



## m-a (Nov 28, 2014)

Templar said:


> m-a said:
> 
> 
> > Jasongren1 said:
> ...


... I'll know it latest in March when my Mk3 TT Ultra is delivered [WINKING FACE]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

At a guess I'd say it'll be a micro SIM. If it isn't then Audi have got it all wrong.


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

... I'll know it latest in March when my Mk3 TT Ultra is delivered [WINKING FACE][/quote]

Same here - its a nightmare wait isn't it!!

TT Ultra s Line
S Line suspension 
Tango Red 
Comfort pack
Technology pack
Heated seats
Park assist plus

configuration code AC81GS8B


----------



## m-a (Nov 28, 2014)

Jasongren1 said:


> ... I'll know it latest in March when my Mk3 TT Ultra is delivered [WINKING FACE]


Same here - its a nightmare wait isn't it!!

TT Ultra s Line
S Line suspension 
Tango Red 
Comfort pack
Technology pack
Heated seats
Park assist plus

configuration code AC81GS8B[/quote]

....yes, very true! Mine will be a TT ultra with almost every extra except s-line suspension )) color: 'florettsilber' (don't know how this color is called in english) .....


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Either of you guys had the quattro ?


----------



## m-a (Nov 28, 2014)

Templar said:


> Either of you guys had the quattro ?


... TT ultra = Diesel = no quattro because not offered by Audi for Mk3. ...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Didn't think the ultra was strictly for diesel. .my bad, haven't been talking much notice of the diesels.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

I've just picked up this thread and hopefully I can answer any questions as I have Audi Connect High on my A3.

Firstly you cannot use your mobile phone to connect to the online services. Previously you could use a phone with SIM access profile I think it's called but that was dropped on the A3 in early 2013 I believe. Now you must use a separate SIM which is a full sized version (ie not mini or nano SIM). Some people have tried using the SIMs which can be used for data on iPads etc but the problem with them is you have to be able to go online to register them first. I use a Three SIM which doesn't need to be registered:

Three Broadband - Pay As You Go + 12.
Pre-loaded with 12GB and valid up to 12 months. Topped up and ready to go.
12GB data
Valid for 12 months
£70.49

http://store.three.co.uk/view/searchTar ... f=0to49.99

When I got my car (August 2014) I got a 3GB/3 month version and that ran out in November (time not data usage) so I decided to go for the 12 month version.

The system will use 4G if available or drop to 3G if necessary.

I use Google Earth for my mapping all of the time (note that it's not Google Maps) and the actual usage is not high. I'm not at home right now but I can look it up later. Google Earth only downloads new areas so is not constantly retrieving areas you regularly use. Google Street View is quite amazing - when you zoom into an area the usual Street View man appears and you can look around your planned destination and then save the view as a destination. Picture Destinations are also fun - just get someone to take a photo of a destination with their phone, send it to you and it will appear in a list of special destinations as that picture - so you never have to enter any address as the GPS info is automatically used. You can also plan destinations in advance of getting into your car by using my.audi.com or simply use Google Maps on your computer and use the instruction "Send To Car" and the destination is sent to your car.

Connect also has the ability to add your own POIs, look at weather forecasts, world news and link to your Facebook and Twitter accounts and see postings.

The real time traffic info is far better and more accurate than TMC and even shows which side of the road has the delay and colours the delay according to its severity.

The Internet becomes available to your passengers as you can create a Wi-Fi hotspot for 5 devices I think.

As you will have gathered I think that it's a great system and well worth the additional cost over standard SD navigation.

Let me know if you have specific questions.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Glospete is your man I reckon so hopefully he will pick up on this post. I am a bit of a technophobe but I understand that a separate sim for the car is what is required. I am slightly concerned that it will be difficult to get the right set up over here in Guernsey as we are rather limited on our options and maybe I will need a separate one for use in the UK. I have also ordered Audi phone box which I assume simply allows me to use my existing phone sim for that specific purpose.


Hi Karl

Audi phone box simply amplifies the signal reaching your mobile phone and therefore it uses less of your phone battery. Over on the Audi-sport forum it's not a popular option so I would check it out before you firm it up. Most people think it's not worth it. I don't have it and I've never felt the need for extra signal boost especially when you've got the AMI cable to charge the phone also (and Connect comes with an extra USB charging port).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## m-a (Nov 28, 2014)

glospete said:


> I've just picked up this thread and hopefully I can answer any questions as I have Audi Connect High on my A3.
> 
> Firstly you cannot use your mobile phone to connect to the online services. Previously you could use a phone with SIM access profile I think it's called but that was dropped on the A3 in early 2013 I believe. Now you must use a separate SIM which is a full sized version (ie not mini or nano SIM). Some people have tried using the SIMs which can be used for data on iPads etc but the problem with them is you have to be able to go online to register them first. I use a Three data SIM which does not need to be registered first and I've just bought a 12GB/12 month version for about £70. The system will use 4G if available or drop to 3G if necessary.
> 
> ...


... thanks for the detailed info! How high is your average data usage?


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

m-a said:


> ... thanks for the detailed info! How high is your average data usage?


With my latest SIM I installed it on 27 December and to date I've used 354MB of data (see below) but I've been abroad for last 2 weeks so I estimate that I'm using about 150MB of data per week so let's say 7.8GB per year. Obviously it depends if your passengers link to the Hot Spot and start downloading stuff from the Internet. My usage is mainly Google Earth for the sat nav and my wife has her phone connected by Wi-Fi to get emails and a bit of Google searching when we're out. I have an iPhone with a T-Mobile contract and having a different provider for the in-car SIM works well for us as (living in rural Devon) as if we can't get a T-Mobile signal for Google searching (using the phone) then we can usually find a good signal with Three (and vice versa).


----------



## m-a (Nov 28, 2014)

glospete said:


> m-a said:
> 
> 
> > ... thanks for the detailed info! How high is your average data usage?
> ...


... thanks for sharing your data usage statistics! I guess a 1GB per month data plan should be sufficient ....


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

m-a said:


> glospete said:
> 
> 
> > m-a said:
> ...


Yes I would doubt if you would exceed that amount. Some other users are happy with the T-Mobile data SIMs but for the reasons I explained above I went with Three and it has proved faultless. The only problem I had was my fault - when my previous 3GB SIM expired (I had forgotten that the 3 months was up) and in trying to get it working again I managed to switch off data on the MMI and I couldn't get the new SIM to be recognised. Logically I thought the setting would be in Connect but no, it's under Telephone and once I'd found that and switched data back on it was recognised immediately.


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks - very useful info


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Would I be right in thinking then that if you don't have a phone signal the you can't use the satnav ?


----------



## m-a (Nov 28, 2014)

Templar said:


> Would I be right in thinking then that if you don't have a phone signal the you can't use the satnav ?


... if wanting to use an internet connection a missing phone. signal would not be good ;-) ... - but you could always use the built-in navigation...


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Templar said:


> Would I be right in thinking then that if you don't have a phone signal the you can't use the satnav ?


No the Google Earth is just an overlay for the sat nav routing (remember it is Google Earth and not Google Maps) so if there was no signal (and assuming the Google area had not been cached into its memory beforehand) then it would just revert to standard sat nav. display. I only ever had it happen once when my SIM card ran out and I was in a new area so I got a message on the screen to say Google Earth was not available and standard sat nav display would be shown (can't remember exactly what it said). It is completely seamless and the display just reverts to standard display.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Arr good...thought for a mo it wouldn't.


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

In spite of the hype from Audi, all of the features of Audi Connect are not available on the new TT
They are however available on the new A3
There are also some great phone apps available but again not for us as they are not available in the UK
Apparently the UK buys more TTs than any other country
I think they call it shooting the goose that laid the golden egg


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

BaTTyboy said:


> In spite of the hype from Audi, all of the features of Audi Connect are not available on the new TT
> They are however available on the new A3
> There are also some great phone apps available but again not for us as they are not available in the UK
> Apparently the UK buys more TTs than any other country
> I think they call it shooting the goose that laid the golden egg


That sounds the pants! What features are not on the TT Connect system which I've got on my A3? And what phone apps - I have a number of Audi apps on my phone including Audi MMi Connect, Audi Music Stream, Audi Mobile and a very clever one called eKurzinfo which allows you to "point" it at a feature on the car and it will explain what it is.

EDIT

I've just had a look at the Mk 3 TT brochure and cannot see what features are NOT on the TT Connect. In fact they have added direct access to SIRI on your smartphone by pressing the Voice Control button (which we don't have on the A3 - we have to press the SIRI access on the actual phone). And the "country specific information" is also not on the A3.

One point I would say is that the feature which says it will read out your emails is rubbish as it doesn't work in 99% of cases - no-one knows why but mostly it never works and then just sometimes it does! But having me emails read out in the car is not high on my wish list!


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

If you Look in the Audi Connect Manual you will see features available listed by car model
Picturebook navigation is not available for the TT
The A3 is the only car which has all features. 
The A3 is also marketed with 4G/fast LTE available as an option. So far I have not been able to get normal 4G on my Connect system in spite of having a 4G enabled service for my SIM card. 3G is as good as it gets

The Audi connect app is available via ITunes but it states quite clearly that it is designed for different markets. On the Audi web site if you look at the list of Audi uk product and brand related smartphone apps the Audi Connect app is not listed. I have downloaded it onto my phone and it is not fully functional with Audi Connect in my TT in the UK


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

And eKurzinfo is only available for the A1, A3 and Q3


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

What is confusing is the screen display of the connected service i.e. when it shows 3G that is what we know as 3G. But when it shows 4G that isn't 4G but 3.5G (or HPSA+). Only when it shows LTE is that true 4G. But I only get LTE with my Three SIM when I'm in a major town. Living here in Devon I never see LTE! But equally I never see any problem with download speeds even using 3G.

I haven't see an Operating Manual which includes the TT - the only one I have is the attached from 2013. And that obviously doesn't mention the TT as it was not around then. I'd be interested to see a copy if you could send me a PM please.

EDIT
I've just downloaded the 2014 version and why there is no PictureBook navigation on the TT is a mystery. But that seems to be the only missing feature or did I miss something else?


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

A bit off-topic but I am really surprised that IMO one of the best options from the A3 is not even available on the TT and that is Adaptive Cruise Control. That feature (together with its included Emergency City Braking) is a wonderful safety feature and would be much higher up on my list than Self-Parking (even though I've got both on my A3). I wonder how many TT drivers really want self-parking?


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

> The wireless internet connection also allows you to check your Email, which you can have read out to you in the new Audi A3. Another option in the new Audi A3 is to listen to text messages using the Messages service, and dictate your reply straight away by speech recognition


Taken from the Audi Connect Publicity brochure published in September 2013

No sign of it in any of the TT information thus far supplied.

I will stand by what I said in my post earlier on. TT drivers are being taken for a literal and metaphorical ride if they think they are getting the latest technology, and with the price of the Tech Pack being what it is I'm not quite sure how they can justify their inactions


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yep, people are paying through the nose for a generic floor pan which is used across the VAG range and more to follow. Very expensive Tech pack which is incomplete in operation and facilities. Even the mk7 golf has the low speed anti collision feature, this also reduces your car insurance. 
No doubt the electronic software wasn't complete upon release of the TT possibly under pressure to get the car on sale, who knows. I would imagine that in a year or two there will be upgraded and silently integrated software in the TT plus discounts available. 
Starting to seem like the new TT is a little unfinished and overpriced. If it wasn't for the sleek lines of the TT I'd rather have the Golf R, but I guess Audi know that.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

BaTTyboy said:


> > The wireless internet connection also allows you to check your Email, which you can have read out to you in the new Audi A3. Another option in the new Audi A3 is to listen to text messages using the Messages service, and dictate your reply straight away by speech recognition
> 
> 
> Taken from the Audi Connect Publicity brochure published in September 2013
> ...


Audi claims that emails can be read out but as I said earlier it is rubbish! Text messages are read out but for an apparent Apple reason to do with Bluetooth only non-iPhones can dictate a reply.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm not that busy or that sad that I can't read my own texts and emails but if they make a claim for something then it should be substantiated otherwise it's a little German Porkie......


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Don't shoot the messenger - remember I was just answering your own question:

"Does anybody with an A3 have experience using Audi connect?"

You seem to be taking a rather aggressive stance to what I post about the Connect system. I am perfectly (well mainly) happy with it in the A3 and I only posted here to help you guys out with information. I'm not defending Audi leaving features out on the TT and I hoped that I was just being helpful but if you don't want to hear then I'm out of this forum .....


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Glospete - I for one know that your thoughts are much appreciated in this Forum and especially in relation to issues such as Audi Connect of which you have valuable experience. 

Given what appears to be an ongoing delay with the confirmation of delivery dates for the TTS (allegedly something to do with extended leather which of course is standard on the TTS) and the value of my current TT ever decreasing, maybe I will need to review the inclusion of the 'technology pack' in my specification? I added it because I eventually thought 'in for a penny, in for a pound', but this delay in even being given a build date is starting to get a bit tiresome! :?


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

You've totally misunderstood me, I'm not having a go at you at all, it's Audi I'm having a go at for misleading potential TT owners by advertising that the TT has the most advanced technology in their whole range of cars. I've just been trying to clarify things and you've been very helpful


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

BaTTyboy said:


> You've totally misunderstood me, I'm not having a go at you at all, it's Audi I'm having a go at for misleading potential TT owners by advertising that the TT has the most advanced technology in their whole range of cars. I've just been trying to clarify things and you've been very helpful


I'm glad that you said that as I was only trying to help!


----------



## m-a (Nov 28, 2014)

glospete said:


> Don't shoot the messenger - remember I was just answering your own question:
> 
> "Does anybody with an A3 have experience using Audi connect?"
> 
> You seem to be taking a rather aggressive stance to what I post about the Connect system. I am perfectly (well mainly) happy with it in the A3 and I only posted here to help you guys out with information. I'm not defending Audi leaving features out on the TT and I hoped that I was just being helpful but if you don't want to hear then I'm out of this forum .....


... yes, you are very helpful


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

This thread is both worrying and confusing me. I have read that the picture navigation thing does not work on the TT but was assured that all the other functions worked fine. I was also told that ALL of these functions are available using the connection to your phone and a separate sim card is of little benefit.

I think I may need to go to my local dealers and ask to see this all working from a mobile phone connection as I dont wish to pay for technology I cannot use.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

RussB said:


> This thread is both worrying and confusing me. I have read that the picture navigation thing does not work on the TT but was assured that all the other functions worked fine. I was also told that ALL of these functions are available using the connection to your phone and a separate sim card is of little benefit.
> 
> I think I may need to go to my local dealers and ask to see this all working from a mobile phone connection as I dont wish to pay for technology I cannot use.


This info on the Audi website might help... scroll down to see the tables of models/features: https://www.audi.co.uk/audi-innovation/ ... nnect.html


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

This info on the Audi website might help... scroll down to see the tables of models/features: https://www.audi.co.uk/audi-innovation/ ... nnect.html[/quote]

Yes I have seen this and this ties up with what I was told, that is that it will all work with a compatible phone.

However other posts are suggesting this is not the case?

As its there in B&W if it does not work (and I have checked my phone Galaxy S6 Edge) which seems to be compatible with all of the mentioned features for TT I will have a major complaint.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

RussB said:


> This thread is both worrying and confusing me. I have read that the picture navigation thing does not work on the TT but was assured that all the other functions worked fine. I was also told that ALL of these functions are available using the connection to your phone and a separate sim card is of little benefit.
> 
> I think I may need to go to my local dealers and ask to see this all working from a mobile phone connection as I dont wish to pay for technology I cannot use.


picture navigation is only for the A3.
if you don't have the sim card in the car, you can use all the same services (like you have) anyway but with your iphone connection


----------



## PlyPedro20 (Mar 12, 2016)

Is it possible to retrofit Audi Connect?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Would cost too much! wrong wiring loom!


----------



## Markycambs (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi

Just bought a 6 month old MK3 TT with the Tech Pack and Audi connect.

Have connected my Samsung Galaxy S5 via Bluetooth and created an account with Audi connect but when I select Audi Connect in the car from the virtual cockpit it keeps saying I need to Insert a SIM card.

I thought I could connect with my phone? Am I doing something wrong, or do I have to use a separate SIM card?

I'm with EE on my phone and EE told me my Galaxy S5 is rSAP enabled.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Markycambs, with the S5 you can connect the phone to the car under the rSAP sim profile. Otherwise, you can set up the phone as an Internet hotspot and connect the car to the Internet through that - there's a thread I started a while back which details the instructions for that so a quick forum search will throw that up for you.

Connecting the car to the phone via Bluetooth merely allows you to control the phone's telephone and music functions via the car.


----------



## Markycambs (Dec 24, 2011)

BumBum

That's great, thanks for letting me know, I will give that a go and search for your thread.

Update, that worked for me. Thanks Bumbum


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

HI anyone know how to get Audi Connect to come up every time you turn ignition on or do you always have to select it from the menu each time?


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

ChadW said:


> HI anyone know how to get Audi Connect to come up every time you turn ignition on or do you always have to select it from the menu each time?


Anyone? Bit of a pain having to go into main menu, selecting Audi Connect and then accepting that first message every time. Sure I read that you can get it to connect automatically every time you start the car?


----------

